
A FaceNet Neural Network Model in JavaScript for Face Recognition and Clustering - zixia
https://github.com/zixia/facenet
======
zixia
FaceNet is a deep convolutional network designed by Google, trained to solve
face verification, recognition, and clustering problem with efficiently at
scale.

1\. directly learns a mapping from face images to a compact Euclidean space
where distances directly correspond to a measure of face similarity.

2\. optimize the embedding face recognition performance using only 128-bytes
per face.

3\. achieves the accuracy of 99.63% on Labeled Faces in the Wild (LFW)
dataset, and 95.12% on YouTube Faces DB.

